# [SOLVED] Mouse pointer missing



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi, 
On my spare PC, (Win 98). The mouse pointer has disapeared. When I start up in Safe Mode it is OK. I have disabled all Start up items to see if one of them was the cause but there is no difference...Help!

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go into the control panel, mouse settings and see what shows there.


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi AcaCandy

Thanks for prompt reply, there is nothing in the mouse properties that looks incorrect......Still Help!

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to start button, run, then type msconfg and click ok...go to startups, uncheck the process autoexec.bat and config.sys files...then restart.


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi AcaCandy

Once again thanks for your reply.

I've carried your advice but the situation is still the same...no mouse pointer.

Anything else I can try?

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is this just a normal mouse?


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi AcaCandy

Yes just a straight forward ps2 mouse, I've tried a different ps2 mouse, and a serial mouse....no change!

Some more info for you, this started when a photo I had as wallpaper in Desktop lost all definition and colors. I have deleted the photo now from Desktop.

Mike


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi

Have you tried add new hardware


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Try this, unless you already have tried. Right click My Computer select Properties>Device Manager. Double click Mouse and select Remove. Restart your Computer and the Mouse will be reintroduced to your system.


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi 
I haven't installed any new hardware.

I have deleted the mouse ,re-booted and re-installed the mouse.... Still no good....Help!

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This is indeed strange....you say it just happened....hmmm....

Can you boot to a dos prompt, type 

scanreg /restore
and press enter

Do you have a date prior to the problem but not too far back?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Just another thought. Have you done a virus scan since the mouse pointer went South? Sounds like you may have a virus. Try this free online virus scanner.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi 
The continuing saga of my missing mouse pointer!!

I have booted to Dos prompt and entered "scanreg/restore". no success. I have carried out a virus check, no success.

What if I re-installed Win 98?

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Might fix it.

What does your system.ini file look like?

Start button, run, then type sysedit and hit ok.....go to the system.ini tab.......copy and paste here.


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi Acacandy

See below the pasted info from System.ini

¢ÉQó[¦NO¾Ã£AT 5eëU« ÞæÞ gwï;¦N÷¾Í Aujk@W[§NO½EÝÚ)¼¸ºaÈWÃ4Ç«Õ 2ä>'£
QòÊÛ(¯¼
ÑòÊÛ1¯¼EÉ1#Û Ý
¡§6 
bûmá ÕT°)8©!59ä+prqL4
[check message length]Options: Automatically par«qMQx§ ¼ Ø0 × C u£Ý´N1·S`6C_ÕÊÇ¯ån¤µD¤³ ¡ ú :K ÎS ÎC ÆÞc//¹Ç B/¾Ë?½²&ïr&§ÌY³ïpòf
³V_ïp v
¨³§ÞætÍKµ~ã-ÎÖª	» SoqÂV«a8¹ôÒÿpÞV¯!ÙÍHJÑ9	ù ·ä·ºÙõ°<ræbv7vZ ÄRÌÙÑÍî¡ Ý·¤Áê d¸% ûöð ïÒátøk{Éï«ux
se URLs: automatically adds Âu=6c»W/ ÔEh ·^Ù³· ÅlAÚ®ùlþZ ...¯J¡É}ïçÂ×ùXöÖý1ö dÙ»ûÐ¯u"à
èèoT
and 4YdY` öà ?,tuTG ô1ôûp öèÓz¦ ²Ár¤LÄ Ü B DK-Ý èôÖÄ`T,5¦`¹Çl» Ñ©ñÅùääq(fpTp ^`¤.eÔ4/D5gúúÛ Ó[D]7;õj hY(iá'Oâsßú -H«Î ?3_¢&³E ÓÙ<µOÃ? T -í÷ß l·Á T°-ÔÖ?°ÿ ùW'ÂÃZµpÛ l ã õCÈ <s)EéjRY); h¦,3J³sañ~6¡¢Ã©â©,¹ 4},%+·Ó'T +st»Ï| xB_Ûý ð`fJËáÕÐ£+øÓ8jÿÉLÙê
vú% L^Eé\!a
>4À¦Þ  Ùp¿§ÒQÈ¢ ôw( þ 3£çQ`^H1I{ fÀQ Pf;0¤/1FçÓ<ºþP¤I9,äGg iÅ± ºª_Xé0âP²ÕÎý º
Ø/Bö6!3éSÏç;^ª´ BkÐ Í>IÓN}&} ×fÊ[email protected]óÏ»MÊþTz´8[ACýâD9 µ|®l ±ä ãý°lè"1q®sàÔ,Ö5 ZMÂ ,ÿ|¾/ Ê0%9] Ún â,wØnc½¤ÉÂþl9R¦ØçÊÏ aIÅ©Þ;KÁ hb:KOfµY§Èü|þD ]Ó`d.s U·kñ¤v $QË·4ÌAµ®®îK/y/ö×=ÇRå9´¨±ñÑÃãÇ Ç"ñHìØH||TüÓ kë¼³ Jåf Ñ4ã# ÉAÖ ûÂÐ á(u" ï_, I i³Ø,íÂ$a`ØÞ0UÇH©¼ õ#Ùò T|ÍWK4î)² sH°ðÎ%Aýj«3áÙr¤v{¾ Ig =u ëÃfà>üuÕÂ+¢ì¼è 3LpOY°£ÍàÅ R@´uyõTÖÞ&*ñ#Ä YøÈ|v6ÇOèQ ÑqZ;Qhl §Jía³)Òç(8dv &
ËaÓ 5ü	¡ ¯^ØMØmÑ¦ gÃ&É¡ÇªÐú O¹°ÎZ£/â; =¿ <_ ;ÂcÇì t£MH}9¾øaCÑ« I Ëôf¥85mÆd9O!Ã`p2b Sñ ²+ CìpÍñã atÕ-lN ØÜ53 gz
95 hÕÕ# ·ÐT 9³&MYõñL&wÝñ4	»Xðh¢U¥Óä(nØ¥7s È K8 °Ä^4
=Bç >è¦i¦x6#<«k ö $âÐv´û g ùÜlÇÔ Ø
around internet addresses. Email Notification: emails sent to you whenever someone replies. Only registeremhz ë&qv3åurQÌê&(.. 2å ÌÎH ^t1u3G¢ñXùBä_ £ âP XG+5 ÎéXqó@iî v³d`¥ 8æ®²ä· »ÏÑ ¯©LÉ¹/WZ,Í/Îò* Vt?Ö#°']Ê`ø+¡GUTÑ1£ËpÁRsd }Eÿb · Ø\ÙqFÏb+Ç3G±d¡Q²byz fü îø 1õ%É"N93ãöÜ3° m½
A¼Rt Å
}YuüM¨® J'
LZ54k},- Éhnþdl Øø9 {ÊîÑa %í_ÄQ²¢$ |Âjÿå;Ô -fs´wÌdØA ½ìFák `XÏ +îU²7fù5f³Åë^%B²[email protected]_ ôf7t÷º@ n éïTÐ °
d users are eligibl^nCGIáht#lý;® WØt po#? ðI·<ÞZå+Â¿ÔÕ è ú ÇbñäÇ?ãx¸ É/½Ý®/¾$n àÞ?× °t )%ñçÕ ü?¨rÌ´Q?3u çI_ Ê^@Ò×[½æyË&ß3bÑ¿i²Y3BRÊÀ» § eu¼íKô #Ì=výÒÄ_óx>÷èÿÍxÿe¦¯ Ï[eøÜëâ9 ñã?ñ CÜÅÓï Ï<ü*þæ*ïÇ¯~W+~Ïkå²imé)æ:³Àk Óôy æ ÅiØÍSs)&Ù6tàh&

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0

[Password Lists]
CAROL=C:\WINDOWS\CAROL001.PWL
[drivers]

CAROL=C:\WINDOWS\CAROL000.PWL

Regards

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ouch.......betting that is the major problem there.

You are going to have to rebuild it.

This should walk you thru getting a new one that will work.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=140441


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi Acacandy

Thanks for all your help, I'll keep you up to date with the outcome of my problem.

Kind Regards

Mike


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

mikebosy:

How did your rebuilding of system.ini turnout? I'm wondering because my friend had to rebuild her system.ini and had alot of problems. Good Luck


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi GoJoAGoGo

Thanks for your interest, system.ini file re-installed successfully by following the procedure from:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=140441

Mikebosy


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi mikebosy:

I'm glad to hear all went well with your rebuilding of system.ini.


----------

